# My Supposed Travelling Make-Up Collection *Pic Heavy*



## miss_emc (Sep 9, 2006)

It grows pretty much every week and i'm still adding heaps more but here it is!

*Pro Palette Eyeshadows*:






*Top Row:* Banshee, Vex, Retrospeck, Era, All That Glitters
*Middle Row:* Phloof!, Naked Lunch, Shroom, Wishful, Summer Neutral
*Bottom Row:* (empty), Sunday Best, Brule, Ricepaper, Bagatelle





*Top Row:* Casino, Tempting, Mulch, Mystery, Smut
*Middle Row:* Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Bronze, Satin Taupe, (empty)
*Bottom Row:* Honesty, Patina, Sensualize, Innuendo, Espresso





*Top Row:* Golden Olive Pigment, Sumptuous Olive, Swimming, Night Light Pigment, Club
*Middle Row:* Metamorph, Bitter, Sprout, Greensmoke, Humid
*Bottom Row:* Oceanique, Juxt, Overgrown, Lime, Velvet Moss





*Top Row:* Aquadisiac, Blue Absinthe, Teal Pigment, (empty), (empty)
*Middle Row:* Zonk Bleu!, Surreal, Shimmermoss, De Menthe, (empty)
*Bottom Row:* Brill, Prose and Fancy, Jewel Blue, (empty), (empty)





*Top Row:* (empty), (empty), Bang On Blue, Contrast, Plumage
*Middle Row:* (empty), Moonflower, Felt Blue, Electric Eel, Wait Til Dark
*Bottom Row:* Sky Blue, Fontainbleu, Electro Sky, Freshwater, Deep Truth





*Top Row:* Purple Shower, Endless Love, Cobalt, Violet Pigment, Beauty Marked
*Middle Row:* Petalescent, Trax, Satellite Dreams, (empty), Fertile
*Bottom Row:* Pink Freeze, Zeal, Shale, Parfait Amour, Mystical Mist





*Top Row:* Pink Source, In Living Pink, Expensive Pink, Coppering, Red Brick
*Middle Row: *Pink Papillon, Budding Beauty, Sushi Flower, Passionate, Orange
*Bottom Row:* Nylon, Rose Blanc, Spring Up, Chrome Yellow, Coral





*Top Row:* Mothbrown, Greystone, Black Tied, Nehru, Carbon
*Middle Row:* Gesso, Wonder Full, (empty), (empty), (empty)
*Bottom Row:* Crystal Avalanche, Krisp, Electra, Silver Ring, Knight Divine





*Top Row:*  Claire De Lune, Cosmic, Firespot
*Middle Row: *Magic Dust, Playful, Springtime Skipper, Mothbrown
*Bottom Row:* Seamyth, Idol Eyes, Mancatcher, Aquavert, Waternymph





*Top Row:* Persona/Screen Vinyl, Heat/Element
*Bottom Row:* By Jupiter, Mercurial, Ether

*Eyeshadow Quads*






*Miscellaneous Eye Products*










*Paints: * Bare Canvas, Stilife, Sublime Nature, Structual Brown, Canton Candy, Chiaroscuro, Magrites, Chartru, Graphito





*Shadesticks: *Beige-ing, Shimmersand, Lucky Jade, Silverbleu, Royal Hue





*Liquidlast Liner: *Point Black, Brassbeat, Molton Sol, Aqualine, Blue Herizon
*Glitter Eye Liner:* Saucepot

*Brows/Lashes*






Wheat Brow Finisher, Clear Brow Set, Minx Brow Set, Mascara X

*Pigments & Glitters:*





*Top Row:* Vanilla, Gold Dusk, Lily White, Goldenaire, Jardin Aires, Tan
*Middle Row:* Dazzleray, Gold (Metal), Sunnydaze, Coco, Subtle, Sunpepper, Copperclast
*Bottom Row:* Apricot Pink, Rose, Pinked Mauve, Violet, Softwash Grey, Azreal Blue, Teal, Blue, Golden Lemon, Night Light, Black Black, Gold Glitter, Turquoise Glitter





Golddrift Glitter, Frozen White, Melon, Coco Beach, Pinked Mauve, Fuschia, Naval Blue, Turquoise Glitter, Dark Soul





*Top Row:* Pastorale, Old Gold, Golden Lemon, Cornflower, Jewelmarine Glitter
*Bottom Row: *Kitchsmas, Accent Red, Chocolate Brown, Entremauve, Blue Brown

*Lipsticks:*





*Top Row:* Honey Moon, Deceptive, Hug Me, Plum Dandy, Sundressing, Mystic, Dark Side, Overrich, Eager, Lady Danger, Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Chilli
*Bottom Row:* Angel, Emphatic, Faux, Brave, Strange Hybrid, Viva Glam V, Midimauve, Pink Apertif, Syrup, Sweet & Single, Sweetie, Zandra, Bombshell, Lovelorn, Flowerplay, Chatterbox, Lustering, Impassioned, Vivacious, Groovy Moove, Pink Poodle, Moxie, Moxie (yeh i have two), Forever Young





Kissable, Pink D'Lush, Tango, You Say Tomato, Prudeaux (Slimshines and Mattene)

*Lipglass & Lipgelee:*










Who's That Lady, Sapilicious, Who's That Lady, Moonstone, Flattery, Lilacrush, Cellopink, Lu-Be-Lu, Lil Sizzler, Amber Russe, Jellybabe, Jellicious





Lip Condtioner Stick, Lip Conditioner, Gentle Coral TLC, Take A Hint Tendertone, Pucker Tendertone

*Lipmix:*





Clear, White, White Frost, Tan, Pink, Fuschia Fix, Fuschia

*Eye Liners & Lip Liners*











*Limited Edition Palettes:*









*Blushes and Highlighters:*





Top Row: (empty), Coygirl, Flirt & Tease
Bottom Row: Shy Angel, Dollymix, Petalescent





Top Row: Strada, Peachtwist, Ambering Rose
Bottom Row: Honour, (Empty), (Empty)





Top Row: (Empty), (Empty), Plum Foolery
Bottom Row: Fleurry, Peachykeen, Desirous





Top Row: Blossom Up/Rose Hip Duo, Pinkerpeach/Trust Fund Duo, Afterdusk
Bottom Row: Brit Wit, Maidenchant, Posey, Hunger Red





*Cream Colour Base:* Fantastic Plastic, Shell
*Glimmershimmer:* Astral Rays, Etiquette, On The Town, Ritzy!
*Cheekhue:* Da Da Delight
*All Over Gloss:* Astonish






*Mineralize Skinfinish*





Porcelain Pink, Northern Light, Gold Spill
New Vegas, Shimpagne, Global Glow, Gold Deposit

*Foundations & Concealers*











*Powders & Bronzers*






*Beauty Powders & Iridescent Powders*





Top Row: Yogamode, Pearl Sunshine, Pretty Baby, Pearl Blossom
Bottom Row: Belightful, Dress To Kiss

*Brushes (Standard and Travel Size):*











*MAC Skin Care:*






*MAC Miscellaneous:*











*MAC Bags, Case, Brush Belt, Brush Clutch:*






*MAC Playing Cards*





Without Flash





With Flash





My Favourite Cards

*MAC Barbie*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

wow that's an amazing collection!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 9, 2006)

*A great collection!  I truly enjoyed looking at all your goods! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 10, 2006)

wow, you have a great collection! wish i didn't forgo that blue LE pallette. didn't realize parrot was in there & just went straight for the piggies & msfs at the time... well, you have a nice collection & enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks duch3ss25, I didn't even realise the value of Parrot when I bought that Jewel palette. I'm not really on a vacation, I'm sort of on a working holiday although I haven't really got a job yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But because there are so many MAC stores in London compared to where i'm from in Australia (1 MAC counter only), i've been spending up big time!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 
_Thanks duch3ss25, I didn't even realise the value of Parrot when I bought that Jewel palette. I'm not really on a vacation, I'm sort of on a working holiday although I haven't really got a job yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But because there are so many MAC stores in London compared to where i'm from in Australia (1 MAC counter only), i've been spending up big time!_

 
I love your collection. I envy your ability to use the napoleon line, napoleon products give me serious allergic reactions, I once was in hospital from using one of their foundations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where in Australia are you from?


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks luv! I'm from Perth in Western Australia but I just came over to London in August and finding myself very homesick! But i'm going to stick it out for a while and see if i can last until Christmas, but when you come to such a small over crowded place such as London you begin to realise just how lucky we are in Australia!

That's some pretty serious reaction you had to end up in hospital! I hope you took the foundation back! Those 2 eye shadows are the only make-up I actually have from Napoleon, and they hardly get used. I'm not a huge fan of the Napoleon range as I just really dislike him and totally prefer MAC's colour and texture range and the quality. As long as you don't have a reaction with the MAC products then I wouldn't be too worried!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 1, 2006)

stunning colelction and i love the way your pictures came out, what camera did you use?


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 1, 2006)

Haha it's funny you should ask that! I was just thinking today how I might treat myself to a new (more advanced) camera when I get home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used is a very very basic BenQ digital camera, i'm pretty sure the model is DC S30. I just played around with the settings a bit and took about a dozen photos of each subject to pick out the least blurry one. I also cropped a lot of the images so it would come up closer and show the colours and textures better. I hate blurry photos!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

FFabalousssssssssssssssssssss Collection !!!!!!!!!!!!!! = ) You have wonderful iteams and mucho gracias for labeling everything!!! Your awesome.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection


----------



## miss_emc (Nov 23, 2006)

just updated all my photos, added all of my new hauls


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Beautiful!  The pics and the makeup!  You are going to be carrying a suitcase full of makeup on the plane when you fly home!  I have had to do the same thing.  I feel for you. Lots and lots of bubble wrap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you handling the London weather?  That must be a switch.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow! What an amazing collection you have!


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Beautiful!  The pics and the makeup!  You are going to be carrying a suitcase full of makeup on the plane when you fly home!  I have had to do the same thing.  I feel for you. Lots and lots of bubble wrap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you handling the London weather?  That must be a switch._

 
Haha i'm sending a huge 40kg box of stuff home before I leave London to make room for all of my make-up, i'm not happy about putting it all in my check in luggage but they have such tight restrictions on taking liquids on as hand luggage that I have no other option. As for the weather, i'm not adjusting well at all. No matter how many layers i have on i always seem to be cold! The thing i hate the most is how it gets dark so early! I feel like i never see the sun


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 4, 2006)

i totally enjoyed looking through your collection. thanks for labelling everything and for showing us your non-mac products too! i think that chanel & nars & stila & bobbi brown make really beautiful items as well!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

that's a great collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump! All NEW pics wohooo! Took me aaaaaaaaaages


----------



## Hilly (Aug 1, 2007)

What a beautiful collection! You have great stuffs!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Really lovely collection.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 1, 2007)

Gorgeous collection! I LOVE the lipsticks


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic collection. I love your lipsticks!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 1, 2007)

oooh!! i like!!! great collection!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

niiiiiice.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 2, 2007)

im so envious! .... and theyre all so organised lol


----------



## tika (Aug 2, 2007)

beautifull collection, I love your pigments


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 2, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just added my MAC playing cards!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a fabulous collection!! <3


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic collection.  I absolutely love the deck of cards.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow!! What a collection.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful collection!
LOVE the cards!


----------



## racoonbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

its like u own a MAC RETAIL STORE!!


----------



## Violet* (Aug 11, 2007)

WOW! Great collection.


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keetie* 

 
_awesome collection!!
where did you get the playing cards? i've never seen nor heard of those things... they are so cute!!!_

 
Thanks! I got them a few years ago from the Pro store when i was in Sydney. They were a limited edition thing, I love them!


----------



## User49 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for sharing that. love the collection. where do u get the cards i want them !


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome collection. I'm jealous!!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, that's a really amazing collection you got there !!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

holy freakin moly!  so awesome!


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW!  look at that lipstick collection & those MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *drools.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 30, 2007)

i just had to check your collection out again. simply amazing


----------



## goink (Aug 30, 2007)

oh..all those bright, shiny e/s!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 30, 2007)

I saw that Magic Dust e/s and it made me wish I had purchased that one. Hmmmmm 

Wonderful collection.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic collection! I can't wait for my collection to be more like yours!


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I saw that Magic Dust e/s and it made me wish I had purchased that one. Hmmmmm 

Wonderful collection.  Thank you for sharing it._

 
It's very similar to Retrospeck, just a little less chunky!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 4, 2007)

i love your mac collection


----------



## Althea (Sep 16, 2007)

wowwwwwwwww, i don´t have words!


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2007)

wow i just enjoyed looking at your collection, nice!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, just wow. Nice collection and I *heart* those playing cards!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy Moly!!!!!....I want to be just like you when I grow up LOL


----------



## Jayne (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG 0_o

GREAT collection


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not surprised you have 2 moxie's..they look gorg! xx


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 2, 2007)

I love all the pictures from your collection!  Everything is listed so neatly, it makes me want to buy more stuff from MAC!  Thanks for posting it up!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Omg! Your collection is awsome!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 6, 2007)

you have a wonderful collection!!!! Your my hero!


----------

